# Headed to philly lookin for a place to squat!



## Animal (Mar 3, 2009)

headed to philly should be gettin there around the 13th my other half and i are lookin for a place to squat for a bit until we head out.

email me or text me at [email protected] or 404 201 0124:drinking::drinking:


----------

